
Fast Charging Stations Damage Tesla Car Batteries After Just 25 Charging Cycles - olivermarks
https://www.science20.com/news_staff/fast_charging_stations_damage_tesla_car_batteries_after_just_25_charging_cycles-246206
======
olivermarks
Paper this article is based on abstract:

Development of lithium-ion batteries (LIBs) with high energy density has
brought a promising future for the next generation of electric vehicles (EV).
In order to make EVs more competitive with combustion engine vehicles,
development of an effective fast charging technique is inevitable. However,
improper employment of fast charging can damage the battery and bring safety
hazards. Herein, industry based along with our proposed internal resistance
(IR) based fast charging techniques were performed on commercial Panasonic NCR
18650B cylindrical batteries. To further investigate the fast charging impact
and electrode degradation mechanisms, electrochemical analysis and material
characterization techniques including EIS (electrochemical impedance
spectroscopy), GITT (galvanostatic intermittent titration technique), SEM
(scanning electron microscopy), and XRD (X-ray diffraction) were implemented.
Batteries that were cycled under industry based fast charging showed 78%
increase in internal resistance after 120 cycles along with rapid capacity
fading. Mechanical distortion of the battery case occurred around the 60th
cycle for industry based fast charging. In contrast, IR based fast charged
batteries showed 29.4% increase in internal resistance over 120 cycles. In
addition, mechanical distortion was not observed and the relative capacity
fading was on a moderate level. Furthermore, this work could pave the way for
the optimization of fast charging techniques to secure the lifespan and safety
of various types of lithium-ion batteries.

------
Dahoon
Interesting to see what Elon will come up with in defense.

~~~
olivermarks
In Tesla's defense it's a fast evolving (we hope) field and incremental
improvements in technology are inevitable.

